# Mando de garaje de 9 y 8 switches



## Linesguapo2 (Abr 21, 2012)

Tengo dos mandos de garaje que tienen la misma frecuencia, pero uno tiene 8 switches y el otro 9 hay alguna tabla de equivalencias o laguna manera de poder poner el mismo código en el de 9 que en el 8?


----------



## miguelus (Abr 22, 2012)

Linesguapo2 dijo:


> Tengo dos mandos de garaje que tienen la misma frecuencia, pero uno tiene 8 switches y el otro 9 hay alguna tabla de equivalencias o laguna manera de poder poner el mismo código en el de 9 que en el 8?




Buenos días Lineguapo2.
En primer lugar ¿Qué  integrado utilizan los Radio Mandos?, pudiera ser que fueran CI de 12 bit y solo utilizaran 8 o 9 "esvitches".
Otra razón, pudiera ser que el que tiene 9 utilize el noveno para otra función o que no haga nada.
Por ejemplo, el UM3750 es un Encoder/Decoder de 12 bit, pero siempre lo utilizo con 8 "esvitches", los otros cuatro los fijo a "0" o a "1"

Sal U2


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Abr 22, 2012)

Te adjunto una imagen de los dos mandos haciendo zoom se pude ver los integrados y otros componentes lo que pretendo es copiar el código del de 8 se en el de 9


----------



## juan47 (Abr 22, 2012)

Uno es biestado que el swich solo tiene + o 0 este es el que esta en vertical
El otro es triestado el swich tiene +,0 y - es el que esta en horizontal
¿son de dos canales?
Prueba a poner los 8 bits en la misma posicion, osea que si el bit 1 esta en + el del otro mando tambien este en + y el 9 lo dejas a 0

deberias fijarte si el transistor de salida, manda los comandos en positivo o en negativo
Un saludo


----------



## Linesguapo2 (Abr 22, 2012)

Los dos tienen 3 posiciones por switch + - y 0, y tienen la misma frecuencia,  en el que tiene un Sw más he probado a poner, los 8 primeros con la misma combinación que el otro y el noveno he probado con las tres posiciones y sigue sin funcionar


----------



## miguelus (Abr 22, 2012)

Buenas noches Linesguapo2.
Después de ver las imagenes y releer los Post empiezo a entender lo que pretendes.
Seguramente no puedas hacerlos compatibles uno con el otro.
El hecho de funcionar en la misma frecuencia (433.92Mhz) no es suficiente para garantizar una compatibilidad entre ellos, hay más parámetros.
Dependiendo de los fabricantes, uno de ellos es Clemsa, varían otros parámetros como puede ser la anchura del pulso, que pongas los "esvitches" en la misma posición no garantiza nada.
Incluso utilizando los mismos Integrados, se les puede cambiar la base de tiempos para evitar que tengamos los mismos códigos entre distintos TX.

Seguramente estás en alguno de esos supuestos y no podrás hacerlos compatibles.

Sal U2


----------

